# I got invited to a pot luck, share your easy to make recipes



## Michelle420

I don't want anything too time consuming, but something a little impressive because I am meeting some of these people for the first time. Any wow factor recipes you can share?


----------



## HaShev

Simple (drained) can of corn, half can of rinsed off black beans, chopped red pepper, choped chunks of tomatoes, salt, small amount of celantro or parsley flakes, Cut chunks of Avacado, 2 limes squeezed on it to preserve the avacado and give it a fresh zest great taste.  You can even grate the peel a little for added lime zest.  
Serve with Tortilla scoop chips.

To save time, they do have cans of Corn, bean, & red pepper mixed medley, but they are tiny and hard to find in the can good isle.


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> I don't want anything too time consuming, but something a little impressive because I am meeting some of these people for the first time. Any wow factor recipes you can share?




I think this fits the wow factor!


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything too time consuming, but something a little impressive because I am meeting some of these people for the first time. Any wow factor recipes you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this fits the wow factor!
Click to expand...


 my friends grandmas gonna be there so I have to keep it g.


----------



## TNHarley

HaShev said:


> Simple (drained) can of corn, half can of rinsed off black beans, chopped red pepper, choped chunks of tomatoes, salt, small amount of celantro or parsley flakes, Cut chunks of Avacado, 2 limes squeezed on it to preserve the avacado and give it a fresh zest great taste.  You can even grate the peel a little for added lime zest.
> Serve with Tortilla scoop chips.
> 
> To save time, they do have cans of Corn, bean, & red pepper mixed medley, but they are tiny and hard to find in the can good isle.


 I made a good dip Saturday for a get together
Crab meat, artichokes, mayo, sour cream, pepperjack, salt and pepper
Mix it all together and bake it with more cheese on top.
I cut up some tortillas and baked them with salt, pepper and lemon zest.
Fuckin awesome!
I would bet substituting the mayo with plain nonfat yogurt would be just as good.

While I was developing this idea at the grocery store, I had another dip concoction I want to try.
Chicken, avocado, queso cheese and creole. Maybe some whipping cream or something too. Not sure how to "top it off" yet. I would want it to be a bit thinner. Especially when it starts cooling down.. and *definitely* do the tortillas the same. Man, those were good!
Dips are always a nice treat to take to meals.


----------



## TNHarley

Easy and good dip is chicken and buffalo sauce. Maybe top with some moz cheese or cheddar. That's it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Depends on who will be there...but hot wings are a crowd pleaser everytime. And you can't get much easier than hot wings. 
The sauce is simply 1 part butter to 3 parts Red Hot sauce. 
Bake them in the oven...then toss with the sauce. Bingo!...guarantee your "pot" will be the first to disappear.


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything too time consuming, but something a little impressive because I am meeting some of these people for the first time. Any wow factor recipes you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this fits the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my friends grandmas gonna be there so I have to keep it g.
Click to expand...




How old was she in the 60's?  lol


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything too time consuming, but something a little impressive because I am meeting some of these people for the first time. Any wow factor recipes you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this fits the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my friends grandmas gonna be there so I have to keep it g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was she in the 60's?  lol
Click to expand...


I am not sure, I don't think she speaks english either. My friend said his family is real judgy they act nice but once your gone they gossip about how vanilla your food was


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything too time consuming, but something a little impressive because I am meeting some of these people for the first time. Any wow factor recipes you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this fits the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my friends grandmas gonna be there so I have to keep it g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was she in the 60's?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I don't think she speaks english either. My friend said his family is real judgy they act nice but once your gone they gossip about how vanilla your food was
Click to expand...




No pressure there!  lol


Hey, all the more reason to spike the food. People aren't so judgy when they're high.


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything too time consuming, but something a little impressive because I am meeting some of these people for the first time. Any wow factor recipes you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this fits the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my friends grandmas gonna be there so I have to keep it g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was she in the 60's?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I don't think she speaks english either. My friend said his family is real judgy they act nice but once your gone they gossip about how vanilla your food was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure there!  lol
> 
> 
> Hey, all the more reason to spike the food. People aren't so judgy when they're high.
Click to expand...


His Grandma is a strict Catholic. She's from Mexico. I expect her to be judgy but I'm going to win her over damnit!


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this fits the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friends grandmas gonna be there so I have to keep it g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was she in the 60's?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I don't think she speaks english either. My friend said his family is real judgy they act nice but once your gone they gossip about how vanilla your food was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure there!  lol
> 
> 
> Hey, all the more reason to spike the food. People aren't so judgy when they're high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His Grandma is a strict Catholic. She's from Mexico. I expect her to be judgy but I'm going to win her over damnit!
Click to expand...



You could pull a Donald Trump and take taco bowls.  lol


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> my friends grandmas gonna be there so I have to keep it g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was she in the 60's?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I don't think she speaks english either. My friend said his family is real judgy they act nice but once your gone they gossip about how vanilla your food was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure there!  lol
> 
> 
> Hey, all the more reason to spike the food. People aren't so judgy when they're high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His Grandma is a strict Catholic. She's from Mexico. I expect her to be judgy but I'm going to win her over damnit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could pull a Donald Trump and take taco bowls.  lol
Click to expand...


Fuck that Chump Donald Trump


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old was she in the 60's?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I don't think she speaks english either. My friend said his family is real judgy they act nice but once your gone they gossip about how vanilla your food was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure there!  lol
> 
> 
> Hey, all the more reason to spike the food. People aren't so judgy when they're high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His Grandma is a strict Catholic. She's from Mexico. I expect her to be judgy but I'm going to win her over damnit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could pull a Donald Trump and take taco bowls.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that Chump Donald Trump
Click to expand...




How about homemade chili rellenos?  Yum!


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I don't think she speaks english either. My friend said his family is real judgy they act nice but once your gone they gossip about how vanilla your food was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure there!  lol
> 
> 
> Hey, all the more reason to spike the food. People aren't so judgy when they're high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His Grandma is a strict Catholic. She's from Mexico. I expect her to be judgy but I'm going to win her over damnit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could pull a Donald Trump and take taco bowls.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that Chump Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about homemade chili rellenos?  Yum!
Click to expand...


I bought these gold and red beets and my friend is coming over tonight were gonna try it out. She take night classes and is starting a new job working graveyards so she is up late and sleeps all day.  Looks so good.

HaShev's recipe looks pretty simple and I may make it and the rellenos.

I didn't watch your video yet so maybe after I watch it I can decide. I have to make it first to see if I'm a failure before deciding. 

30 Beet Dishes That'll Convince You To Try A New Recipe


----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure there!  lol
> 
> 
> Hey, all the more reason to spike the food. People aren't so judgy when they're high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Grandma is a strict Catholic. She's from Mexico. I expect her to be judgy but I'm going to win her over damnit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could pull a Donald Trump and take taco bowls.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that Chump Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about homemade chili rellenos?  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bought these gold and red beets and my friend is coming over tonight were gonna try it out. She take night classes and is starting a new job working graveyards so she is up late and sleeps all day.  Looks so good.
> 
> HaShev's recipe looks pretty simple and I may make it and the rellenos.
> 
> I didn't watch your video yet so maybe after I watch it I can decide. I have to make it first to see if I'm a failure before deciding.
> 
> 30 Beet Dishes That'll Convince You To Try A New Recipe
Click to expand...




Those look tasty.  I might have to get that recipe from you.

The video I posted is of a woman cooking chili rellenos the correct way. I don't speak Spanish, so what I would do is just watch how she does it, then watch another video in English. 

Chili rellenos and BBQ brisket were the two hardest food items I gave up when I quit eating meat.


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> His Grandma is a strict Catholic. She's from Mexico. I expect her to be judgy but I'm going to win her over damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could pull a Donald Trump and take taco bowls.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that Chump Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about homemade chili rellenos?  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bought these gold and red beets and my friend is coming over tonight were gonna try it out. She take night classes and is starting a new job working graveyards so she is up late and sleeps all day.  Looks so good.
> 
> HaShev's recipe looks pretty simple and I may make it and the rellenos.
> 
> I didn't watch your video yet so maybe after I watch it I can decide. I have to make it first to see if I'm a failure before deciding.
> 
> 30 Beet Dishes That'll Convince You To Try A New Recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those look tasty.  I might have to get that recipe from you.
> 
> The video I posted is of a woman cooking chili rellenos the correct way. I don't speak Spanish, so what I would do is just watch how she does it, then watch another video in English.
> 
> Chili rellenos and BBQ brisket were the two hardest food items I gave up when I quit eating meat.
Click to expand...


I'm going to watch it right now Thank you


----------



## HaShev

TNHarley said:


> Easy and good dip is chicken and buffalo sauce. Maybe top with some moz cheese or cheddar. That's it.



I do that with chicken strips, hot sauce and blue cheese dressing, chopped onion cherry tomatoes fiesta cheese melted over pini noodles. 
Good hot or cold.
 The dip version like yours just pressure cooker seasoned pulled chicken with hot sauce and blue cheese dressing and chopped onion. 

Thanks for the ideas and recipes!


----------



## koshergrl

Potlucks are rife with danger.

I didn't know this until adulthood...our family potlucks were amazing, my mom was one of five sisters, and they could all cook. You never heaped up a dish of something only to find it was inedible. Or pulled an 18 inch blond hair out of your mouth full of tres leches. 

There's a corn casserole that uses a couple of jiffy corn bread mix, creamed and regular corn, cheese, butter, milk and a couple of seasonings that I absolutely love. 

Homemade rolls go over well.

So does cake that you make, even with a mix. Everybody loves cake.

I took a caprese salad to a potluck wedding reception last summer...i made two big platters and people gobbled it up. Mozzarella slices, tomato slices, basil...sprinkle with salt and pepper, drizzle with olive oil and a balsamic vinegar reduction....amazing, and beautiful.


----------



## koshergrl

Caprese Salad


----------



## Michelle420

koshergrl said:


> Caprese Salad



I've made that it is good!


----------



## Michelle420

My friend spent the night last night and instead of making the beet recipe we made zucchini noodles with italian seasoning and tomatos, it was SO GOOD!!! Not for a potluck but great for a pothead  she was really stoned and we went to wal mart and she bought all this good munchie shit but we at the noodles instead. 

We watched Seth Rogan in the movie the night before, it was weird but had funny parts.

http://www.prouditaliancook.com/2014/07/zucchini-noodles-slow-roasted-cherry-tomatoes-cream.html


----------



## Disir

Herbed Shrimp Dip
*Ingredients*


1 pound uncooked large shrimp, unpeeled
2 green onions, coarsely chopped
1 shallot, chopped
2 tablespoons chopped fresh tarragon
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce


*Preparation*


Bring medium saucepan of lightly salted water to boil. Add shrimp and cook just until bright pink and opaque in center, about 3 minutes. Drain; rinse under cold water. Peel and devein shrimp; transfer to processor. Add green onions, shallot, and tarragon; using on/off turns, process until shrimp are finely chopped. Transfer shrimp mixture to medium bowl. Mix in mayonnaise and next 3 ingredients. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Cover and chill at least 2 hours. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Keep chilled.)


----------



## Gracie

Sounds like fun, but I don't do pot lucks. I have no clue what conditions the food is cooked under and am too paranoid to eat anything out of someone elses kitchen that is not checked via the health department.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tator tot kebabs


----------



## Disir

Antipasto Pasta Salad Recipe

I doubled the dressing and used the amount for the recipe and added in the rest later when it started to dry out.

Kids dig this:
Caramel Apple Dip Recipe - Food.com

Kimchi dip
1 bottle kimchi
8 oz cream cheese softened. 
Run that kimchi through a food processor and then add the cream cheese so it's all mixed together.


----------



## Moonglow

I got invited to a pot luck, share your easy to make recipes



Pot brownies are easy yo make...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

fuck it here's the potluck dish


----------



## koshergrl

My sister also made an amazing shrimp curry rice dish...

Rice a roni (chicken flavor) curry, shrimp, cashews...I don't remember what else. Oh yeah! Artichoke hearts! But it is amazing.


----------



## Michelle420

koshergrl said:


> My sister also made an amazing shrimp curry rice dish...
> 
> Rice a roni (chicken flavor) curry, shrimp, cashews...I don't remember what else. Oh yeah! Artichoke hearts! But it is amazing.



We made that pastry puff with beets, it was good but not exceptional. My friend loved it a lot, but I was like meh it's good but not like I want it again.


----------



## Michelle420

I love curry but I went through a phase of eating curry morning, noon and night and now I'm burned out on it.


----------



## Disir

Do you think that beet thing would have been better on a different type of bread?   

I went to the Cheesecake Factory this weekend for lunch and had the Ratatouille Toast--which was awesome.  Since then, I have been thinking about duplicating it and maybe playing around with other stuff.


----------

